
US lightning deaths by sex and location, 2007-2017 - _Microft
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning_strike#/media/File:US_Lightning_Deaths.png
======
caymanjim
Florida, New Jersey, and Massachusetts have much denser coverage than the rest
of the country, and it's correlated strongly with the state boundaries. It
makes me question the accuracy of the data. I'd expect Florida to have the
most overall, but the pattern looks odd.

------
_Microft
The split between sexes might be understandable by different preferences for
outdoor activities, a gradual regional variation would be explainable by
different probabilities to actually have lightning storms there but why these
sudden jumps? Different reporting mechanisms with data going missing or some
thresholds or something like that?

